# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कैसे कहें तनाव और फैट को हमेशा के लिए कहें अलविदा

## Krishna

हमारी जिंदगी की भागदौड़ और अस्*वस्*थ खानपान की आदतों के कारण शरीर का वजन सामान्*य से अधिक तो होता ही है साथ ही यह तनाव का भी कारण बनता है। व्*यस्*त दिनचर्या और देर रात तक काम और पार्टी के कारण सुबह हम थोड़ा सा वक्*त व्*यायाम के लिए नहीं निकाल पाते जिसके कारण हमारा शरीर बीमारियों का घर बन जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

इसलिए शरीर को स्*वस्*थ रखने और शरीर की आंतरिक ऊर्जा को जगाने के लिए थोड़ा सा वक्*त व्*यायाम और योग के लिए जरूर निकालिये। योग के कई आसन हैं जिनका अभ्*यास आप आसानी से अपने घर पर कर सकते हैं और इससे आंतरिक ऊर्जा जगाकर शरीर को तनाव मुक्*त तो बना ही सकते हैं साथ ही शरीर की अतिरिक्*त चर्बी को भी हमेशा के लिए समाप्*त कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

...............................

----------


## Krishna

*अधोमुख शवासन*यह आसन रक्त संचार की प्रक्रिया को सुचारू करता है, इससे साइनस, मानसिक थकावट, अवसाद और अनिद्रा की शिकायत से छुटकारा मिलता है। इस आसन को करने के लिए पेट के बल लेट जाएं। अपने सिर को जमीन से लगाकर रखें और दोनों पैरों के बीच करीब एक फुट का अंतर रखिये। पैरों की उंगलियां ऊपर की ओर होनी चाहिएं। अपनी हथेलियों को छाती के बगल में रखें। अब सांस छोड़िए और अपने कूल्*हों को ऊपर की ओर उठाइए। अपने सिर को अपनी बाहों के बीच झूलता न छोड़ें, उसे बांहों से दबाकर रखें। इस आसन को 5 से 6 मिनट के लिए रोजाना कीजिए।

----------


## Krishna

*शवासन*यह आसन दिमाग को शांत करता है और शरीर को फिट रखने में मददगा है। इस आसन को करना बहुत ही आसान है। इसके लिए आप चटाई बिछाकर उपर पीठ के बल लेट जाएं और हाथ-पांव को थोड़ा बाहर की तरफ सीधा रखें। अपने शरीर के हर अंगों को आराम करने दें। इस आसन को आप किसी भी समय कर सकते हैं। नियमित इसे 5-6 मिनट कीजिए।

----------


## Krishna

अगर आप अपनी व्*यस्*त दिनचर्या से थोड़ा सा वक्*त योग और व्*यायाम के लिए देंगे तो इसके कारण आपका शरीर स्*वस्*थ रहेगा और आप बीमार भी नहीं पड़ेंगे।

----------

